# Another newbie....from Yorkshire !



## Yorkshirelass (Feb 12, 2012)

:banana:

Have meant to join for ages, but only just done it today....hope this forum is as welcoming as the Bongo Fury one ? I'm also known as Yorkshirelass on there too...Hi to Bruce de Baron  long time no see. As you will have now guessed I have a Mazda Bongo AFT, and have part wild camped my way around Gt Britains coastline....I needed showers sometimes !! Isn't retirement great....when the weather is reasonable and we can just set off to wherever we like..when we like. SORRY all you workers in the daily grind; one day it WILL be you too ! Just biding my time now til it warms up a little. Hopefully, I'm off to France in May, for the first time. Anyone been there; especially Brittany ?

By for now :rockroll:


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello Yorkshire lass, i'm a bit confused as i'm sure there's someone else with that name, oh well, great to have you here whatever name you hold 

Jen xx


----------



## bmb1uk (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to the mad house,you are among friends, happy wild camping from Shepshed .  :fun:


----------



## scampa (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to the site!!    :wave:


----------



## lotty (Feb 12, 2012)

HI and welcome
:welcome:


----------



## moggy (Feb 12, 2012)

Yorkshirelass said:


> :banana:
> 
> Have meant to join for ages, but only just done it today....hope this forum is as welcoming as the Bongo Fury one ? I'm also known as Yorkshirelass on there too...Hi to Bruce de Baron  long time no see. As you will have now guessed I have a Mazda Bongo AFT, and have part wild camped my way around Gt Britains coastline....I needed showers sometimes !! Isn't retirement great....when the weather is reasonable and we can just set off to wherever we like..when we like. SORRY all you workers in the daily grind; one day it WILL be you too ! Just biding my time now til it warms up a little. Hopefully, I'm off to France in May, for the first time. Anyone been there; especially Brittany ?
> 
> By for now :rockroll:



hi and welcome to the site


----------



## Yorkshirelass (Feb 12, 2012)

*Another Yorkshire lass ?*



kimbowbill said:


> Hello Yorkshire lass, i'm a bit confused as i'm sure there's someone else with that name, oh well, great to have you here whatever name you hold
> 
> Jen xx




Hi Jen, I hope I am the only one here, I did join as a free member in April 2010. I have only posted a few times...so the name may have registered with you for some reason. Anyway, thanks for the welcome folks, its good to be here . I've now just got to get used to finding my way around the site !!!


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome....even to a Bongo owner (LOL), this is the one and only wilding site so accept it warts and all and benefit from the camaraderie on this site!


----------



## martyn (Feb 13, 2012)

hi,
 I also am a bongo owner - good aren't they.
Myself and my family went to france (Brittany) last yr and found the "France passion " scheme really good. for £25 a yr you have access to something like a 1000 places to camp free - vineyards are the best. they are usually nice locations but are not camp sites, some have toilets but all require you to have your own sanitation. when in France, also look for a scheme called "camping a la ferme", cheap sites located on farms. Usually half the price of a camp site and much quieter.
any more info required, let me know.
enjoy.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Yorhshirelass and a warm welcome to the site.


----------



## gongoozler (Feb 13, 2012)

Ay up me duk! Wer'e Bongo-ers too (downward dog on BF) welcome...I have just joined up on full membership on here. May should be fine in Brittany/Normandy, lots of great but quiet little harbours to explore if you have a good map!

Would like to be there too, but this May is earmarked for top end Scotland !


----------



## Yorkshirelass (Feb 14, 2012)

*Scotland !!! ?*

Am looking forward to my Brittany trip, thanks for your imput folks...it all helps. But......SCOTLAND....gongoozler...... when I was last there nearly 3 years ago in May, I was bitten to within an inch of my life [well thats what it felt like !] so I fled...literally, to the east coast, and then down home. I swore then that I'd never go to Scotland again between May and November. Being a coastline person, this effectively means never. However, really good luck, and I hope your repellant works for you !!!! 

:idea:...Brittany doen't have midges................does it ?


----------



## n brown (Feb 14, 2012)

no midges,few mozzies,lots of boulders


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 16, 2012)

welcome yorkshire lass.


----------



## wanderwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

*Hello from another 'yorkshire' lass*

Just to say hello - I'm from Sth Yorks & new to this site and to campervanning - hope to clock up the trips like you seem to have done.


----------

